Ask HN: Who are Tesla's strongest competitors? - dbosch
======
veddox
The German car companies (BMW, Audi, Mercedes, VW) are very much pushing their
electric models right now (both in development and marketing). They can't move
as fast as Tesla does currently, but they are larger, have the advantage of an
established market segment and actually make a profit most of the time...

------
doug3465
I'll go with Google short term and Uber long term

~~~
jfoster
What do you think will happen to Google?

~~~
O_H_E
I think he means waymo

------
roschdal
Long term: GM, Ford, BMW, Volvo++++

